# Peter, on the Air



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone tuned into the "Good Morning Portugal" Radio show this weekend, as our very own Peter made a guest appearance on the programme, co presenting the 2 hour show.
thanks Peter, hope to see you back in Portugal soon (good music choice too)


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



omostra06 said:


> Just wondering if anyone tuned into the "Good Morning Portugal" Radio show this weekend, as our very own Peter made a guest appearance on the programme, co presenting the 2 hour show.
> thanks Peter, hope to see you back in Portugal soon (good music choice too)


Hi Derek

I had a great time and it was nice to meet after all this time and we had that Superbok we missed down at Tomar.

To those who listen i would say if the studio is in travelling distance and you are up for it call and be a guest presenter it's loads of fun. 

I was also given a chance to play some music that is personal to me. Below is a link to the Facebook page that may help.

Derek i do look forward to may be coming on air again. 

It really easy go on think about it.

Peter

"Good Morning Portugal" Radio show on Vida Nova Fm 105.5 | Facebook


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

As Peter says, we are happy for people to join us and co present the programme, if your in the central Portugal region and would like to take part in making one of our programmes, please contact us.


----------



## Algarve (Mar 30, 2011)

omostra06 said:


> As Peter says, we are happy for people to join us and co present the programme, if your in the central Portugal region and would like to take part in making one of our programmes, please contact us.


Hi Derek, is it for central Portugal only, I would I get it in the Algarve:confused2:


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



Algarve said:


> Hi Derek, is it for central Portugal only, I would I get it in the Algarve:confused2:



Hi Algarve

Just follow the link i left in a reply to Derek. You can listen via your computer as i do in LIVERPOOL. The link below is to a previous post and the phone number will be found including a link to the show so you can listen online. 

I will be listening on Saturday so i hope to hear you call in and say hello. When you call the Guy who takes the calls his name is Carlos a really nice guy.

Peter

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...9396-english-radio-program-saturday-10am.html


----------



## Algarve (Mar 30, 2011)

*Thank you*



PETERFC said:


> Hi Algarve
> 
> Just follow the link i left in a reply to Derek. You can listen via your computer as i do in LIVERPOOL. The link below is to a previous post and the phone number will be found including a link to the show so you can listen online.
> 
> ...


Hi Peter, Thank you, I will try it , We have Kiss FM in the Algarve, but not my type of music a lot of modern rap every other song,but good Information and weather reports on Sundays


----------



## scotcheddiemarble (Jul 27, 2010)

*its true,its true*



omostra06 said:


> Just wondering if anyone tuned into the "Good Morning Portugal" Radio show this weekend, as our very own Peter made a guest appearance on the programme, co presenting the 2 hour show.
> thanks Peter, hope to see you back in Portugal soon (good music choice too)


i heard on the news that it was raining radios from the sky as people were throwing them out of windows and from roofs in central portugal..now i know why! also has peter got an alta ego called ALGARVE as they seem to be having the same effect on my sanity..goodluck with the shows,as i will miss them due to my radio being smashed with MY sledge hammer.


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Algarve (Mar 30, 2011)

Well, to have a smashed Radio and not listen is like having no ears but eaves dropping, do let me know if you feel the vibrations, LOL ( from your radio smashing , from your sledge hammer of course)


----------

